# Double Dose of Metacam-effects?



## Skhosu (25 December 2008)

Oh dear :S I fed the dogs this morning..and it transpires that so did mother :S so both the arthritic dogs got a double dose of metacam :S
Both seem to be alive although the older retriever has been very grumpy with young kids today, should I be worried?


----------



## star (25 December 2008)

no.  a one off double dose is highly unlikely to cause any problems.  it has a reasonable safety margin.  keep an eye for any vomiting or diarrhoea, but that's about all it should cause.


----------



## Skhosu (25 December 2008)

thanks! This is what happens when we have dogs who know if they look hungry enough one will assume they haven't been fed!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (26 December 2008)

Unless their livers are really bad, one time shouldn't have any long time effect. But the extra Metacam, that the dogs bodies couldn't use, the liver had to deal with. The dogs I've heard about, who's livers needs to work harder, tends to get more tired than usual and I wouldn't be surprised if that's what made the older one uncharacteristicly grumpy today. 
If he/she would show signs of being grumpy tomorrow to, give that dog a little extra space and unless the signs Star mentioned turns up, don't get to worried, the liver could need a day or two to come back to it's usual working capacity again. 


from Sweden.


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 December 2008)

When any of mine have started on metacam they have had a double loading dose the first day, so presumably it is not harmful in higher quantities.  I know yours will already have had it in the system but I am sure they are fine by now.  Maybe your retriever had just had enough of hyper kids at Christmas


----------

